# CD Changer



## fraser 10 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi. My cd changer in my xtrail has jammed up for the last time. After many times opening it up and retreiving the cds, irreversible damage has been done. It's a PN 2302M, Clarion. Does anyone know, if I purchase a used changer, will there be any issues regarding security coding etc or will it plug in and work. I can't find anyone to give me a straight answer.Cheers:wtf::wtf:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

If you buy a factory CD changer 2nd hand, you must get the PIN security code with it or it will not work. The PIN security code can be obtained from Nissan but it will be linked to the VIN chassis number of the xtrail it was taken off from, so you either have to ask the owner for the PIN security code of the CD changer or the VIN chassis number of his car.


----------

